# Motley Fool DC Article



## TarheelTraveler (Oct 5, 2007)

Disney destination club?

No, not really, but Motley Fool article linked speculates like many on this board about Disney or some other major hotel player getting into the industry:

http://www.fool.com/investing/general/2007/10/04/disneys-next-stop.aspx

I know some on this board are all doom and gloom about a major player entering in the market, but I for one think that it will just get the word out much like Exclusive Resorts has grown the industry as a whole with their marketing.  Afterall, LRW/Cendant's play in the market didn't slow anyone down.


----------



## GOLFNBEACH (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for the link.

Just like Hilton, Marriott, and Starwood gave credibility to the timshare market, I think a major player would only benefit the DC market.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 5, 2007)

As much as I would love to see Disney enter the DC marketplace...it seems very unlikely to me.

The DVC (timeshare) are all RTU and, in reality, just like a mini-DC.


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Oct 5, 2007)

how long did it take for hotels to entire TS market?

things move faster now, but i still doubt it will be tomorrow, especially considering how small the market is, and how successful the high margin TS model is for developers. and the increasing success of high end fractionals, to the point that their margins are increasing.

starwood for example just launched its second fractional chain with the luxury collection brand at the phoenician. (st regis being the first)

id certainly be interested if a current PRC became more DC like, but OTOH im also more interested in villas.. any growth of DC industry is very positive though.

really what id rather see is more DCs buying say FS villas and condos, that sort of thing.


----------



## pwrshift (Oct 5, 2007)

Kagehitokiri said:


> ...starwood for example just launched its second fractional chain with the luxury collection brand at the phoenician. (st regis being the first)
> 
> .


 
Not sure this is correct as the Atlantic Fort Lauderdale is apparently the only 'Luxury Collection' brand in Ft. Laud.   

https://www.starwoodhotels.com/luxu...ry.html?regionName=north_america&brandCode=LC

It may actually be considered a condo-hotel - I almost bought a studio there for $318,000 pre-constr - but I believe they sold fractionals as well, just like Trump (next door) had to do when the market went soft.  St Regis, I think, is in a category of its own, not Luxury Collection brand.

https://www.starwoodhotels.com/luxury/property/overview/index.html?propertyID=1475

The Luxury Collection is quite nice, however - I've stayed in the Phoenician, Wigwam, Hotel Prince de Galles, Danieli, Gritti Palace and enjoyed them all.

Starwood must see something on the Fort Laud beachfront that Marriott doesn't .. they will soon have the W, Atlantic and St. Regis all open and within a 5 min walk of each other...as well as Hilton and Trump.  

Brian


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Oct 5, 2007)

a number of starwood brands have residences and timeshares.

st regis currently has 2 fractionals/PRCs, new york and aspen.

the luxury collection's fractional is the first other brand to have a fractional in development. (atlantic does not have fractionals.)

even though a lot of FL developments have been cancelled, there are still a LOT more that havent been.. the number of units that have recently come online, or are coming online soon is still huge. (although i dont think anywhere near vegas and dubai)


----------

